# Diesel fuel pumps



## pumptech (Apr 19, 2010)

MOBILE FUEL PUMP TECHNICIAN SERVING NORTH TEXXAS. Certified by Stanydyne and Delphi.20 years exp. References provided. Thank You Scott Ingle 214-926-7640


----------

